# 12v trigger cable



## Instal

I'm having considerable difficulty in finding the correct cable to run from my Elunevision screen to my Epson 8350. The Epson end is a standard 3.5m jack but aparently the screen end need to be the following
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102950
This link was provided to me by Eastporters where I bought the screen. I was wondering if anyone out there has a similar set up and found a source for ths cable. Oh and yes I have tried monoprice.

Thanks to all for reading and anyone that can help


----------



## dalto

I am pretty sure that 1/8" and 3.5mm are the same thing.

So it looks like you want a mono 3.5mm cable. I needed some of these a while back for a remote control options and picked them up off ebay.


----------



## nholmes1

dalto is correct they are the same and you do just need a mono cable.


----------



## Instal

Thanks for the help guys and thats exactly what I thought too so I ordered a 50' 3.5 m cable from Monoprice and low and behold it fits perfect in the projector but not the screen. I went to Radio Shack yesterday (the source) here in Canada and they said its just a 3.5 m cable as well but didnt have that particular one in stock.
I'm one confused and frustrated HT guy. Im considering taking the screen apart and installing a female connector that I know will work with my cable but Id really rather not. Hopefully someone who has the same set up and a solution will stumble across this post.:hissyfit:


----------



## nholmes1

What's the model number of your screen? If we can look it up we might be able to help a little more...


----------



## nitebishop

I have the same issue. I have a Mitsubishi 6800 projector and a VMax 2 Elite screen. The Mitsubishi has the 3.5m port and the Elite has the RJ45 port. Where or how can I get the two connected? I would love to use the trigger to bring my projector screen down.


----------



## nholmes1

You would have to make a cable or at the least an adapter to convert the 3.5mm to the 2 pins of the RJ45 plug that are used for the trigger, shouldn't be too hard if you have the manual and it lists which pins are used.


----------



## Instal

nholmes1 said:


> What's the model number of your screen? If we can look it up we might be able to help a little more...


Hi My screen is a Elinevision Titan HD Cinema white motorised screen. If you can find out what connector is needed for the screen end I would be eternally grateful. As I said I have tried to no avail. Thank you nholmes


----------



## nholmes1

I will try to get some information on this in the next day or so.


----------

